# Cat Rescue Centre Nottingham



## mrs disney princess (Aug 18, 2011)

If anyone in the Nottingham area is looking for a new kitten to love please contact Millwood Boarding Cattery and Rescue or message me on here, thank you for reading this. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend xx


----------



## mrs disney princess (Aug 18, 2011)

Please consider - could you offer a home to a kitten or cat in Nottingham? So many cats are being turned away due to limited spaces in the cat rescue centre. Thank you so much for reading


----------

